# Creamed Corn



## dragnlaw (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone make creamed corn from frozen?  I used to make a corn souffle a long time ago.  Have a hankering for some again but all my recipes use a can of creamed corn.  I no longer buy canned vegies.  I do however have  frozen corn from last summer.

All the recipes I see for making creamed corn start off with the corn scraped fresh off the cob and thereby getting the juices to make the cream.  But my corn is already off the cob...  

does anyone think if I can just zap some in a blender it will work?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2014)

I would.

I would hold out a 1/2 cup or so of the whole corn kernels to add back to the pureed corn.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Aunt Bea, 
was thinking that's what I could do but then started self doubting myself. 

Have had a few disasters just lately didn't want to just "do it" ..   

am posting my GF Bread pictures  , I'll come back and put a link in.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's a link to the Gluten-Free Bread Monster...  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f161/bread-disaster-again-89422.html#post1354939


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 1, 2014)

Talking about corn, I noticed on my latest bag of frozen sweetcorn kernels it says that they must be cooked before eating. Anyone know why? I'm sure I've  just defrosted them to use in salads and things.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Talking about corn, I noticed on my latest bag of frozen sweetcorn kernels it says that they must be cooked before eating. Anyone know why? I'm sure I've  just defrosted them to use in salads and things.


I'm a cynic, so I have a couple of possible explanations.

1) They realized there was a minute chance of germs, so they are covering their butts. They don't want you to sue them for getting sick.

2) They took a page out of the North American food book and decided that they don't have to keep it clean, just put the onus for germ killing on the customer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Talking about corn, I noticed on my latest bag of frozen sweetcorn kernels it says that they must be cooked before eating. Anyone know why? I'm sure I've  just defrosted them to use in salads and things.



I would just give them a rinse and use them like you always do.  Rules are meant to be broken!


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 1, 2014)

OMG!!!!!  (sorry Addie)

Don't eat RAW corn!  Don't you know your hair turns to silk and when the temp is over 2000 degrees you suddenly go POP and turn white and fluffy spongie, sort of....


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> OMG!!!!!  (sorry Addie)
> 
> Don't eat RAW corn!  Don't you know your hair turns to silk and when the temp is over 2000 degrees you suddenly go POP and turn white and fluffy spongie, sort of....





Since you already have frozen corn, just give it a buzz with the boat motor (AKA immersion blender), et voila, creamed corn!  Or the blender works too.  As Aunt Bea said, hold out some whole kernals.

BTW, I saw nothing wrong with your bread with "handles".


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Since you already have frozen corn, just give it a buzz with the boat motor (AKA immersion blender), et voila, creamed corn!  Or the blender works too.  As Aunt Bea said, hold out some whole kernals.
> 
> *BTW, I saw nothing wrong with your bread with "handles".*





Neither did I. A cold night in March in this Winter that just won't leave. A hot cup of cocoa with a grilled cheese sandwich with handles or some toast with handles for dunking. Nothing better than comfort food.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Talking about corn, I noticed on my latest bag of frozen sweetcorn kernels it says that they must be cooked before eating. Anyone know why? I'm sure I've  just defrosted them to use in salads and things.





I used to eat it right out of the garden and then toss the cob to the hogs. Little did I know I was doing it wrong. I also used frozen petite peas in a salad.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 2, 2014)

We grow lots of corn in GA.  When I freeze corn I always blanch the ears or blanch the corn kernal once off.  I have a tool that I use to cut the corn off the ears that also removes the "milk", which is where the thickening comes from once it is reduced and heated.  You can also, not preferred, add a little whole milk and some corn starch.
Here is the cutter.
Lee #101-P ADJ WD Corn Cutter - Rakuten.com Shopping


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 2, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> OMG!!!!! (sorry Addie)
> 
> Don't eat RAW corn! Don't you know your hair turns to silk and when the temp is over 2000 degrees you suddenly go POP and turn white and fluffy spongie, sort of....


 Well the frozen ones aren't exactly raw - they're blanched before freezing.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 2, 2014)

Addie said:


> I used to eat it right out of the garden and then toss the cob to the hogs. Little did I know I was doing it wrong. I also used frozen petite peas in a salad.


Ditto the peas and I've seem cooks on TV use "raw" froze peas too.


----------



## Addie (Apr 4, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Ditto the peas and I've seem cooks on TV use "raw" froze peas too.



If it grew above ground, we ate it right there in the middle of the garden. And that included peas. If below ground, we had to head for the hose to wash it off. That included carrots. We ate so well.


----------

